# Mirror Tilt In R and More



## Darkmann (11 mo ago)

My I got my M3 in July 22 and it's become my best DD. I'm still learning and have some questions.

*Mirror Control*
It allows me to control each mirror independently as I wish, except for the tilt function when in R. On my car (2022) the tilt function is not independent - if I OK tilt, both mirrors tilt. That's an unsafe configuration for backing - the passengers side should tilt and the driver's side should stay. This is a S'Ware update thing - or am I missing something? Does everyone have this issue? If YES, we most likely can ask Tesla to fix.

*Security*
I have mine set up so that *except from home*, when I park and phone and card out of car, doors closed, the car should auto shut everything - windows up, ...etc. What I am finding out is that as long as a door is not locked, the entire alarm thing fails - i.e., you don't get any alert that the security system is enabled. One has to close all doors, and enable the sec system to secure the car. Most cars form dino engage the security system and do business as usual until the last door i closed. I think that this is also S'Ware solvable.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Darkmann said:


> *Security*
> I have mine set up so that *except from home*, when I park and phone and card out of car, doors closed, the car should auto shut everything - windows up, ...etc. What I am finding out is that as long as a door is not locked, the entire alarm thing fails - i.e., you don't get any alert that the security system is enabled. One has to close all doors, and enable the sec system to secure the car. Most cars form dino engage the security system and do business as usual until the last door i closed. I think that this is also S'Ware solvable.


It sounds like you don't have Walk-Away Door Lock set.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Darkmann said:


> My I got my M3 in July 22 and it's become my best DD. I'm still learning and have some questions.
> 
> *Mirror Control*
> It allows me to control each mirror independently as I wish, except for the tilt function when in R. On my car (2022) the tilt function is not independent - if I OK tilt, both mirrors tilt. That's an unsafe configuration for backing - the passengers side should tilt and the driver's side should stay. This is a S'Ware update thing - or am I missing something? Does everyone have this issue? If YES, we most likely can ask Tesla to fix.


 When in Reverse, you can adjust the mirror tilt independently for each mirror to your liking - it is then saved with the profile.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Klaus-rf said:


> When in Reverse, you can adjust the mirror tilt independently for each mirror to your liking - it is then saved with the profile.












I never knew this! I turned this feature off because my left mirror would never tilt correctly (I think because my mirror position is outward too far), but if I can just have the right-mirror tilt by itself, that will be good enough for parallel parking!


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Just FYI:

I, personally, found he tilt function to be of minimal value. I frequently back into my driveway and it changes slope between the crowned roadway and the slight ramp into the rising driveway. I like to look at the concrete separatopr line so I can align the car with the driveway slot (3 car width driveway) precisely and find that it requires constant changes to the tilt angle(s) and it's SOOO difficult in the Tesla to do that (and keep the backup camera view shown) that I just stopped using it. But I did learn that it'll save the settings (only one tho) with the profile.

All my other cars have a dedicated mirror position switch that is sooo easy to get to and does not disturb the backup camera.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Klaus-rf said:


> When in Reverse, you can adjust the mirror tilt independently for each mirror to your liking - it is then saved with the profile.


I tried to configure this, and it did NOT work that way for me. It never returned to my adjusted position the next time I went into reverse.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Did you enable Tilt Mirrors (or something like that)?

I haven't used that "feature" in years so perhaps it was remove3d with newer firmware?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Just tried to save the tilt angler and it no longer saves. Now there is no Save button when adjusting the tilt angle. 

Thanks Tesla!


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

Not sure what you are doing, it saved back in 2017/2018, still saves in late 2022 with 2022.20.x and 2022.24.x 

You can independently save the per profile (and now cloud stored) front left/right mirror positions in D and independently in R (if you opt to enable Tilt on Reverse). 

If the mirror motors and controls are functional, and positions in D and/or R are not saving, then have Tesla look into why since its specific to your car and not as intended, not within spec.


----------



## Darkmann (11 mo ago)

Klaus-rf said:


> When in Reverse, you can adjust the mirror tilt independently for each mirror to your liking - it is then saved with the profile.


Mine does not allow independent tilt setting. Can you walk me through how you get yours to independently adjust? I want tilt only on passenger side when in R. Thanks.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Darkmann said:


> Mine does not allow independent tilt setting. Can you walk me through how you get yours to independently adjust? I want tilt only on passenger side when in R. Thanks.


 Used to do that years back. Won't do it now. Tesla "fixed" it in one of their "updates" - can't tell you when as it's a feature I rarely use.

So Sad.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

Klaus-rf said:


> Used to do that years back. Won't do it now. Tesla "fixed" it in one of their "updates" - can't tell you when as it's a feature I rarely use.
> 
> So Sad.


My car was made in March 2018 and I have never been able to customize the reverse mirror tilt angles. I do remember someone suggesting you could customize it while in Reverse sometime in 2018 or 2019, but nobody that tried it (including me) were able to do it. As far as I know this was never an option.


----------

